# Overnight rig trip 9/26/13



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Was planning an overnight trip for as long as I can remember. Not been able to because of weather, or dirty water. Planned on going Friday but the weather forecast said 3-5'. To make a long story short, my partner in the boat and his friends were able to go on Thursday. I was not because of work and work 
First stop was the Devon rig for some AJ's on Squidtail Lures. Three drops later had their limit with a 65#, 50#, and a 40#. Left there and went to Petronius. Two laps around and 2 wahoo. Left there and went to Marlin. It was on like a chicken bone. Every lap produced a 50-65# yellowfin tuna. After dark jigged all the blackfin you wanted to catch. Then saw a swirl on top outside the light of the underwater ocean led's. Threw a popper at it and BAM!!! Hooked up to a freight train. 20 minutes later put 2 gaffs in him. A 110# long sickle yellowfin. Congrats to him and his friends. Just wish I could have made the trip.:notworthy:


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is another pic


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome! I'm pumped, I hope to be out there at the end of this month


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job! Tons of fun!


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

very, very, very cool!!! at the close ones no doubt. Any pics of the hooters?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome Trip!!!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

nice fish. Sure have been dying to go myself.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job, looks like they had fun, were going in 2 weeks, I cant wait.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Where they trolling regular lures or bump trolling live baits to catch them on the laps around the rig?


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I set him up with some bluewatercandy dusters and ballyhoo.
Pink and blue. Seems to work like a champ. Current was ripping so the chunk bite was not gonna work.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

CAPEHORN 31 said:


> I set him up with some bluewatercandy dusters and ballyhoo.
> Pink and blue. Seems to work like a champ. Current was ripping so the chunk bite was not gonna work.


Awesome! I have met the owner of Bluewater Candy personally and he is a great guy and his stuff is VERY popular over here on the East coast where I go to school at. I however, have never tried to troll for the tuna in the Gulf with them, I guess I should give them a shot!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good job!! Those Cape Horns will get'em every time.


----------



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

Good question--what were you trolling with? Nice trip!


----------

